# My lil girl



## loop

Hi all thank you for all the congrats. ​ 
Well where do i start.....

Imogen Victoria 
was born on the 25th july at 7:31pm weighing 7lb 10oz. 
she was 8 days over due and i had my waters broken at 3:15pm i started to get contractions straight away.... so jsut potterd around the room we were in, they were coming regular but werent really strong enough... they decided that it was best to put up a drip to help things along an boy did that help lol. that went in at 5:45pm and they were coming thick and fast....
i had gas and air god its wonderfull stuff....i managed with that for a while but was wanting something bit stronger so i had meptid (sp) but that didnt kick in till after i had had her.
I went from being 5cm to being fully dialted very quickly even the mw was shocked at how quick i was going.....
but 5 god pushes and she was here..... it was a really good experiance and i loved it! i was very proud of myslef for doing it as i had and epiduarl when i had my 1st. 

Well here are a fe pictures of lil Imogen x 

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2/rachel_wigan/IMG_1870.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2/rachel_wigan/IMG_1876.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b2/rachel_wigan/IMG_1892.jpg


----------



## Imi

Aww hun what a cutie!!!

Lucy looks well chuffed!! 

WELL DONE .... 5 pushes bth had quick last stages then!!

Can't wait to meet my name sake! See you soon

Imi
xxx


----------



## Trinity

Aww congratulations .. she is absolutely gorgeous. And what a proud big sister!! Well done hun.


----------



## Tezzy

aww shes so gorgeous! well done you!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawwww what a cute baby


----------



## Tam

She is lovely!!!!!!! Great birth by sounds of it, well done you!! CONGRATULATIONS BABE! :hugs: x


----------



## sophie

Awwww well done Loop shes gorgeous and i love her name to!
xx


----------



## KX

Congratulations and what a lovely name!

She is gorgeous.xx


----------



## Kina

Beautiful baby, congrats :)


----------



## Mango

Big congrats Loop!!! :D


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS ! shes gorgeous!


----------



## wannabmum

Oh Loop she's beautiful congrats 

Stacey xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## Louise

*That first picture really is adorable, it makes me want my little boy NOW!!!!!*
*Congrats on such a cute daughter, she'll be breaking alot of hearts when she starts school. *


----------



## Suz

Congrats Loop. She is adorable! Great name too ; )


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations she is beautiful xxx


----------



## vejables

awww what a gorgeous little girl!!! congrats!


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Congrats!! She's a beauty!! Well Done! xxx


----------

